# Beztēma >  Experiments LTV un skolu programmmas fizikā.

## Raimonds1

Šodien noskatījos raidījumu, kur skolu komandas sacenšas, atbildot uz dažadiem ajutājumiem par fizikas pamatiem, elektrodrosību, zinatnes vesturi un arī liekot shēmas. Labs un vajadzigs raidījums! Gan jāpiezīmē, ka šāds raidījums nav sporta sacensības ar skaļu atbalstītāju bariņu, kas palīdz šada veida koncentrēties koamandai. Tāpat tomēr praktiskajos uzdevumos  šodien vienai komandai iznāca saslēgt īso un komandā nebija neviena, kas to pamana.  Tas varētu norādīt uz dažām problēmam fizikas mācīšnā, kas praktiskajiem uzdevumiem laikam nepievērš pārāk lielu vērību.  Tāpat laikam tomēr netā pieejamie mācību materiāli par ampērmetra un voltmetra lietošanu netiek izmantoti.

----------


## Epis

Šodien noskatījos intresantu video tur tiek runāts vispārēji par to kas notiek pasaulē un kas pār viņu valda, bet nu tas nav pa tēmu, tur bīj teikts tā ka līdzšinējā izglītības sistēma galīgi nekam neder. 
noteikti ka liela daļa jautās, kādēļ ?? 
tādēļ ka pasaulē lietas ļoti ātri mainās, un tā infromācija kas bīj noderīga dzīvē, un ar ko varēja pelnīt naudu vakar, rīt (pēc pāris gadiem) būs jau novecojusi, tas attiecās pārsvarā uz tehnoloģisko sektoru, visādiem jauniem izgudrojumiem atklājumiem, un tā tālāk līdza ar to nav iespējams tač  izlaist jaunas grāmatas un mainīt apmācības programmas, tai vietā, ir jāmaca skolniekiem mācīties pašiem, pašiem meklēt internetā informācīju, pēctam to apsptriest un analizēt vai ta ir patiesība vai nav, un mācoties šādā stillā 12 kašu(gadu) vietā ir reāli vaidzīgi tikai 8gadi, + 3-4gadi augstākā izglītība un cilvēks būs 100% eksperts savā laukā un īsts speciālists gatavs strādāt un pelnīt lielu naudu pēc visām jaunākām tehnoloģijām.

----------


## zzz

> un cilvēks būs 100% eksperts savā laukā un īsts speciālists gatavs strādāt un pelnīt lielu naudu pēc visām jaunākām tehnoloģijām.


 Piemeeram izgudrojot magneetu muuzhiigo dzineeju, revolucionaaro gaisa dzineeju (diemzheel ne muuzhiigo) un virtuaalos cnc darbagaldus ar fpga un kapacitaatoriem, kuri naakotnee noteikti saliks visus taivaanieshus.

----------


## Epis

tieši tā ZZZ  ::

----------


## zzz

Zin daragusha epi man prieks par lielo naudu, ko tu sapelniisi ar shitiem izgudrojumiem.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mishka

starpcitu runājot par shito.. mums aizpagajushaja stundaa fizikaa deva saliekamaas elektriskaas ķēdes.. tiko svaigas un jaunas, laikam kaut kada eiropas savienibas fonda sponsoreetas.. bija gan jauni voltmetri, gan ampermetri, gan spuldzites ieliekamajos.. baterijas ari ieliekamajos.. viss uzmontets uz tadiem ka štepselīšiem.. jasprauzh uz taadas lielas plattes un jasavieno ar vadien sprauzhot..
arii ķīmijaa mums vismaz ir viss jauns .. gan kastes, gan turetaji, gan vielas svaigas jaunos traukos.. pat spirta lampinja   ::   tikai taas gan deg svakak kaa vecaas   ::   ::

----------


## karloslv

mishka: tās noteikti deg drošāk un eiropareizāk nekā vecās!

----------


## juris90

> starpcitu runājot par shito.. mums aizpagajushaja stundaa fizikaa deva saliekamaas elektriskaas ķēdes.. tiko svaigas un jaunas, laikam kaut kada eiropas savienibas fonda sponsoreetas.. bija gan jauni voltmetri, gan ampermetri, gan spuldzites ieliekamajos.. baterijas ari ieliekamajos.. viss uzmontets uz tadiem ka štepselīšiem.. jasprauzh uz taadas lielas plattes un jasavieno ar vadien sprauzhot..
> arii ķīmijaa mums vismaz ir viss jauns .. gan kastes, gan turetaji, gan vielas svaigas jaunos traukos.. pat spirta lampinja    tikai taas gan deg svakak kaa vecaas


 hmm mana skolaa ari fizikas kabinets ir izremontets pec visiem eiropas standartiem un viss prieksh eksperimentiem ir jauns, piemeram zinatniskie kalkulatori ir uber tuber moderni un sarezgiti.

----------


## Raimonds1

[quote="juris90
hmm mana skolaa ari fizikas kabinets ir izremontets pec visiem eiropas standartiem un viss prieksh eksperimentiem ir jauns, piemeram zinatniskie kalkulatori ir uber tuber moderni un sarezgiti.[/quote]

.un cik klasē parasti ir tādu, kam tas īpaši interesē?
manuprāt būtu jāveido metodiskie norādījumi ar eksperimentu, detaļu un shēmu aprakstiem, pat bez pašām detaļām, lai meklē paši.  Citādi sanāk, ka pasniedzējam jābūt visu laiku menedžerim par to - vai patiks, vai neaizrausies ar kādu citu, spīdīgāku  mantiņu.

----------


## Epis

> .un cik klasē parasti ir tādu, kam tas īpaši interesē?
> manuprāt būtu jāveido metodiskie norādījumi ar eksperimentu, detaļu un shēmu aprakstiem, pat bez pašām detaļām, lai meklē paši.  Citādi sanāk, ka pasniedzējam jābūt visu laiku menedžerim par to - vai patiks, vai neaizrausies ar kādu citu, spīdīgāku  mantiņu.


 Tieši tā viss izglītības spēks ir Metadoloģijā, un mūsu izlgītības iestādes šito nemāca, koledžā man bīšķi mācīja to metadoloģiju, tie gudrākie pasniedzēji, un teica lai studenti meklē informāciju paši, bet es bīju tāds paslinks un biblotekas man nepatika, bet internets tā ir pavisam cita lieta. 

Par šito es nesen sāku aizdomāties kad atradu šito Krievu linku ar video sērijām, http://video.mail.ru/mail/marat200285/petrov/87.html
par "Mirozreņija", jeb globālām lietām un kā tas ietekmē mūs, un tur ir par to kas tad īsti vada pasauli un kā viņi to dara, ar kādām metodēm, un viena no galvenajām ir izglītība, kur viņi cilvēkam iemāca tikai konkrētu vielas daudzumu un vairāk viņam zināt nevaig, un šeit arī parādās tas ka cilvēkam jāzin tikai tik daudz lai viņš varētu strādāt un veikt savu darbu, vairāk viņam zināt nevaig,un tieši tādēļ neviens nemāca Metodoloģiju, jo kas tad ir īsti tā Metodoloģija, tas ir mehānisms, metodes kā meklēt, apstrādāt, analizēt informačiju, līdz ar to ja cilvēks apgūst šo metodoloģiju tad viņš var apgūt, iemācīties, izzināt pilnīgi jebko ko vēlās, un tad tevi nevarēs neviens aptīt ap Pirkstu.
nu piemēram Kā topikā PIC, vs AVR man te mēģina iegalvot ka PIC ir kādas mistiskas īpašibas, kas nav nevienam citam mikrokontrollierim, tākā es esu patstāvīgi domājoš cilvēks, kas māk infomrāciju analizēt, un meklēt, izsecināju ka nav nekādu nopietnu Argumentu kādēļ PICs būtu pārāks par AVR, izrādījās tieši pretēji ka AVR ir labāks par PIC. 
Ja es nebūtu apguvis šo te Metadaloģiju tad viss ticamāk ka es piekristu vairākumam un skandinātu ka PIC ir labāks par AVR, bet mani tik vienkārši ap pirkstu neapvedīsi  ::  

manā laikā fizikas kabinets bīj tāds pats kā Latviešu valodas, pliks, bez nekādiem tur uzskates matreāliem.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Epis, Tu tak neko jaunu neatklāji. Tas tak sen skaidrs, ka nevienai varai, sabiedriskai iekārtai, vai biznesam nevajag "pārāk" izglitotus un gudrus cilvēkus. Vajadzīga ir patērētāju sabiedrība, kura preci iegādājas reklāmas apmāta, pērk jaunu mobiļņiku, tikai tāpēc, ka iepriekšējam podziņas melnas, bet jaunajam sarkanas, vēlēšanās nobalso par partiju, kuru pēc pāris dienām jau ienīst un padevīgi strādā par grašiem, kad viņu darbadevējs nezin kur naudu likt. Skolotāji jau arī ir tikai cilvēki un strādā šai sistēmā. Pats personīgi pazinu jaunu un ļoti talantīgu fizikas skolotāju, kurš vadīja radiotehnikas pilciņu. Tak noēda viņu skolu sistēma un cilvēks aizgāja no skolas.

----------


## Lemings

Lai strādātu skolā jābūt baisam aicinājumam, jo ar puslīdz normālām zināšanām var atrast daudz labāku darbu. Kladzini katru gadu vienu un to pašu, izmaiņas ir minimālas. Man nezin kāpēc liekas, ka tas tomēr nedaudz ir cilvēkā iekšā, kas viņš ir un kāds grib būt. Katram ir sava maza daļiņa ieguldījuma,  vecākiem, skolai, valstij, laika apstākļiem  :: 

Epi, cik Tu vari cepties par tiem PIC vs AVR, Tev skaidri pateica, ka ar PIC ir strādāt ērtāk, jo ir zināšanas un iekārtas un gatavi risinājumi standarta problēmām. 
Pēdējā ziņā viss tajā tēmā bija baisi labi apstāstīts.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pamazām jau arī sabiedriskaja diskusiju telpā, avīzēs, netā ienāk tā doma, ka ne tikai pianists vai šķēpmetējs ir talants, bet arī visi skolnieki nav vienādi un tā ""uravņīlovka"" , kad pieskaņojas vidējam, nekā laba valstij nedod.  Bet nu pašiem 3-4 klases tehniskajiem talantiem vajadzētu izdarīt vismaz divas lietas - konceptuāli atteikties no spīdīgajām mantiņām par labu zinātņu pamatiem un savu spēju attīstīšanai tādas radīt pašiem un saprast, ka cenšanāšs iepatikties baram ir s..ds un nav vajadzīga principā, vajag savas intereses, pāris draugus un skolas laikā gatavoties tam, lai darbs ir interesants un aktuāls.

Ir gan kāds pozitīvs faktors - nets ir pilns ar labiem tekstiem par da jebko.

----------


## Raimonds1

pirms pāris dienām Knēts no RTU izteicas, ka ņemot augstkolā, arī ja skolā nav bijusi fizika, bet tad obligatais eksis ir angļu valodā???????

----------


## Epis

man liekās ka tas ir pozitīvi un tīri pamatoti, ja ņem skolniekus kas no fizikas neko nezin bet zin angļu valodu un viņiem ir spēcīga motivācija mācīties elektroniku, fiziku, programmēšanu utt (eksaktos priekšmetus) tad ir jātvieglo viņu iekļūšana, ar tiem Fizikas eksāmeniem tač tie skolnieki tiek nobiedēti.

Es esu par to lai katrs kautvai tas kurš mācās uz 4-5 varētu mācītes šos eksaktos priekšmetus, kas zin varbūt ka no viņa arī kautkas sanāk, jo ir 2va tipa cilvēki tā sauktie Teorētiķi (profesori) kas ņemās ar tām Teorijām un reāla jēga no viņiem īsti nav, un otra daļa ir Praktiķi, kas reāli kautko taisa, veido dara un no šiem Ekonomikai ir lielāks labums nekā no tiem Teorētiķiem, it īpaši tagat kad jaunie IKP rādītāji (3.6%) rāda ka mūsu ekonomika pamazām iet uz grunti, un ja kautko nedarīs tad tā arī aizies.

----------


## Velko

Kā tad. Kāda tur baigā motivācija tagad pēkšņi mācīties? Ja nebija vēlmes videnē izvēlēties fiziku, tad domā, ka augstskolā pēkšņi sāks interesēt? Motivācija tur ir pavisam cita - galvenais, lai kautkur būtu iestājies. Kādreiz augstskolās stājās, lai nebūtu jāiet dienēt armijā, tagad - darbadevēji "šķībi" skatās, ja nav vismaz nepabeigta augstākā.

Bez fizikas nesanāks ne teorētiķis ne praktiķis. Tas būtu tas pats, kā mūziķis, kurš nepazīst notis. Dažreiz kautkas izdodas, bet kā un kāpēc - izskaidrot nevar.

Labi - varbūt iespēja tomēr jādod, bet tad ir nepieciešamas atšķirīgas studiju programmas. Kamēr daļai dzīs galvā pamatus, tiem kas jau to zina būs garlaicīgi. Savukārt, kamēr nezin pamatus - neko nopietnāku mācīt nevar - ne vella nesapratīs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu viena lieta ir motivācija - cita - spējas. dažam labam, kuram nebija motivācijas, varbūt ir spējas apjēgt, iztēloties, konstruēt. Bet par to teorētiķu/praktiķu lietu diemžēl Latvijā ir tā, ka ne jau tie terretiskas fizikas vai matemātikas profesori tiek uzskatīti par teorētikiem, bet gan pat tie, kuru piemin to pašu Oma likumu vai Būla algebru, pamatu pamatus, tā teikt. Un tad nav brīnums, ka tiklīdz runājot par motoriem, sākam rakstīt oktāna degšanu un rēķināt skābekli, ta notiek notīšanās un foruma izčākstēšana tāpat kā nesen jaunie speci pamanījās satrīdēties par ogles un metāna degšanas produktu(co2) iznākumu. Novērojama pārmērīga specializācija, gatavu preču izplatīšana, šo iesaistīto personu pārmērīga autoritāte un pārstāvniecība masu medijos, mazak ir diskusijas par visspusīgām interesēm un iemaņām, spēju analizēt procesus un sistemas, tāpat iekārtu bloku mainītājs un servisa pakalpojumu sniedzējs ir vairak pazīstam un pārstāvēts sabiedriskajā diskusiju telpā, nekā bloku un sistēmu projektētājs. Tāpat maz ir kvalitatīvas kaut vai izglītības eksakto problēmu analīzes. Plašākai sabiedrībai nereti neko neizsaka tehniski argumenti – kilovati, ampēri, megabaiti un tie praktiski neparādās kā vērā ņemami (valīdi) argumenti to vai citu jautājumu apspriešanas gaitā. 

Bet nu vaakr tv radīja , ka CFI ir skolām iedevis Saules baterijas, motoriņus un skolnieki lodēja kopā braucamos un sacentās, mehaniska dala bija jataisa pašiem. manuprāt , diezgan efektīvs pasākums.

Pašlaik LTV7 iet tas Experiments, jas kas...

----------


## marizo

Arvien vairāk sāk likties, ka nodarboties ar kaut kā radīšanu nav "stilīgi" - tam nav ekonomiskā pamata. Pirmkārt tādēļ, ka gandrīz viss jau ir nopērkams gatavs. No patērētāja viedokļa - kādēļ gaidīt mēnesi.. vairākus, kamēr kāds izstrādās, radīs, ja to var pasūtīt no ražotāja/izplatītāja un dabūt jau parīt?
Un ne nonākam pie tā, ka jākļūst par tirgotāju.
Preces tiek ražotas tādas, kas kalpo īsu laiku, jo kuram tad ir izdevīgi, ja nopirksi kurpes un staigāsi 10 gadus?  :: 
Atkal - jākļūst par tirgotāju.

Bet par to eksperimentu raidījumu man drīzāk negatīvas atsauksmes - jautājumi tur samērā šķībi un neprecīzi, liekas, ka arī vadītāji no tiem neko nesaprot, tikvien kā pareizi vai nepareizi pateikt.
Ja pareizi dzirdēju, tad tur bija jautājums.. Jaunajām kontaktdakšām taisa resnākas kājiņas, jo.. Un varianti - tā var pārvadīt lielāku jaudu (pareizais) , bet atbildēja komanda nepareizi - ka var pārvadīt lielāku strāvu. Un kur te taisnība?

----------


## Epis

> Nu viena lieta ir motivācija - cita - spējas. dažam labam, kuram nebija motivācijas, varbūt ir spējas apjēgt, iztēloties, konstruēt. 
>  Plašākai sabiedrībai nereti neko neizsaka tehniski argumenti – kilovati, ampēri, megabaiti un tie praktiski neparādās kā vērā ņemami (valīdi) argumenti to vai citu jautājumu apspriešanas gaitā. .


 Motivācijai manā izpratnē ir noteicošā loma jo motivācija norāda uz to ka cilvēks zin ko viņš grib panākt,sasniegt un konkrēti apgūt, atiecīgi es uzskatu nav īsti liela jēga mācītes visu par visu un beigās tu itkā kautko zini, bet reāli dzīvē nekādu biznesu, produktu uztaisīt nevari, jo tur ir vajadzīga konkrēta šaura specializācija tai sfērā un nozarē, un tagat paskatamies uz cilvēku ar motivāciju, viņam ir mērķis kautko uztaisīt, kautko konkrētu apgūt un tā apgūstamā viela būs kādā šaurā augsti specialziētā sfērā un šauri iespecializējoties viņš iespējams ka kautko reālu(konkurētspējīgu) varēs arī izdarīt,uztaisī, protams nevaig pārprast šauro specializācijas jēdzienu +- arī jāzin jāorjentējās kas notiek tuvākajās sfērās, jo nevar nekad zināt kurā sfērā būs kāds jauns tehnoloģiskais izrāviens un tādejādi tā sfēra kļūs par ekonomiski izdevīgāku nekā tavēja, tākā jābūt lietas kursā par visu tai sfērai saistošo.
Par to "Viszini" es saku tādēļ ka reāli visu zināt ir neiespējami tākā mācītes visu pēc kārtas, bez īpaša mērķa jēgas) nozīmē velti tērēt savu laiku.
Tur tajās Krievu Ģenerāļa lekcijās tas vecis teica ka mūsdienās lai kļūtu par speciālistu ar augstāko izglītību konkrētā sfērā bērnam vaidzētu mācīties tikai 8-9klases, sīkajiem ļoti ātri viss pielec, piemēram sākot ar kādu 7klasi sākt mācīt jau specializētos priekšmetus un ja skolnieks ir izdomājis studēt elektroniku tad nebāzt galvā viņam nederīgu informāciju kā Vēsturi(vienīgi elektronisko vēsturi (vai mikroshēmu atīstības vēsturi),mūziku, zīmēšanu(zīmēšanas vietā PCB projektēšanu  :: ,  tad viņam ir jāņem obligāti matemātika,fizika,kīmija no rīta līdz vakaram + sports(tas ir visiem) Vēl latiešu valoda Angļu valoda ar novirzi uz šīm specialitātēm, protams tas kas grib kļūt par mūziķi viņam savu muzikālo pamacības programmu, bez fizikas, ķīmijas un citiem priekšmetiem kas viņam reāli nav vaidzīgi un protams iemācīt mācīes pašam izmantojot internetu, pēc šādas programmas 2-3 gadu laikā būs jūms jaunie elektroniķi kas varēs izbāzt vecos  ::  

Bišķi par taisīsānu:
Jēga kautko ir taisīt tad ja tādu lietu nekur nevar nopirkt, vai ja tā lieta ir ļoti dārga, tādu visādu lietu, ierīču ir ļoti daudz, bet tās pārsvarā nav masu patēreiņa preces, tās ir kādas specializētās preces, kur tirgus ir neliels, līdz ar to nav šie superlielie ražošanas apjomi un nereāli zemās cenas (kompju mātesplate ir labs piemērs, super augsta sarežģitība, bet cena tik zema ka maz neliekas), tākā nu nav jēga taisīt mobīlo telefonu, ja tādu var nopirkt veikalā, ja nu vienīgi ir vajadzīgs telefons arkādām īpašām unikālām īpašibām, par kurām pāris cilvēki ir gatavi maksāt 10x vairāk nekā par parasto telefonu.

----------


## Vikings

Iespamoš ne īsti par tēmu.



> bet atbildēja komanda nepareizi - ka var pārvadīt lielāku strāvu. Un kur te taisnība?


 A ko - pareizi jau ir - jauda nekur neplūst, tā izdalās slodzē. Tas, ka tā ir tieši atkarīga no strāvas jau ir solis tālāk. Resnu vadu izvēlas lielai strāvai.

----------


## marizo

> Iespamoš ne īsti par tēmu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet atbildēja komanda nepareizi - ka var pārvadīt lielāku strāvu. Un kur te taisnība?
> ...


 OK, sākam piesieties pie terminiem, ka jaudu nevar pārvadīt. Atzīšos, ka tur varbūt arī nebija tieši šāds vārdu salikums "var pārvadīt lielāku jaudu", bet par jaudu tur runa bija. Un "anyway" tas bija pareizais variants, nevis strāva.

----------


## Vikings

Nu ja runājam par lielākas jaudas 220V elektroierīču pieslēgšanu tad ir cita lieta. Bet nu manuprāt atbilde atkarīga no tā kā uzdeva jautājumu.

----------


## Jon

> ja skolnieks ir izdomājis studēt elektroniku tad nebāzt galvā viņam *nederīgu informāciju kā Vēsturi*(vienīgi elektronisko vēsturi (vai mikroshēmu atīstības vēsturi),*mūziku*, zīmēšanu(zīmēšanas vietā PCB projektēšanu :


 Tā arī rodas bezsmadzeņu radījumi, zombējams un manipulējams pūlis, kas veido šodienas patērētāju sabiedrību. Radījumi, kas neizprot sabiedrībā notiekošos procesus, ir kādai kategorijai ļoti nepieciešami tās "globālo interešu" īstenošanā.
Deģenerējies jaunulis ar tapiņām ausīs, kurās skaļi džinkst puspērtiķu vankšķēšana, tiešām neko nav dzirdējis par *Mūziku*.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ar to Experimentu ir vēl viena problēma - pirms kādas nedēļas viena komanda draudzīgi ieslēdza ampērmetru pa tiešo pie strāvas avota, izsita drošinātāju un pat pēc papildjautajumiem  par to, kā tad jāslēdz voltmetrs, ka ampērmetrs, nevarēja atbildēt.  Aizvakar atkal tas pats, šoreiz uz lampu paralēlo/virknes slēgumu - kurā gadījumā tad lielākā strāva ķēdē, kad lielāks sprieguma kritums. Ja kāda komanda taisās piedalities spēlē, tad laikam skatās iepriekšējo komandu jautajumus un meklē atbildes, šajā gadījumā atkartotās kļūdas pierāda, ka laikam skolās uz vietas nav neviena, kas spētu šos pamatjautājumus skaidrot un paši ar neprot atrast.
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... /amp_m.pdf
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... volt_m.pdf
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... rcuits.pdf

Skolu programmmas tomēr ir pārlsogotas ar faktu zubrīšanu un par maz ir domāšanas attīstībai veltītu stundu.
Vēsturei vajadzetu pietikt ar šo
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=Lat ... DcountryLV
Soviet story filmu un Viasat History kanālu.

----------


## deivs001

> [...]mācoties šādā stillā 12 kašu(gadu) vietā ir reāli vaidzīgi tikai 8gadi, + 3-4gadi augstākā izglītība un cilvēks būs 100% eksperts savā laukā un īsts speciālists gatavs strādāt un pelnīt lielu naudu pēc visām jaunākām tehnoloģijām.


 Visds jau ir patīkami, bet tādā veidā tu vari būt speciālists savā nozarē, bet neko nesaprast no citām, kas man liekas ir mīnuss. Protams, nevar būt eksperts visās jomās, bet jāatcerās, ka uz pasaules nav, piemēram, tikai fizika vai matemātika. Ir jāsaprot arī citas lietas augstā līmenī.




> Arvien vairāk sāk likties, ka nodarboties ar kaut kā radīšanu nav "stilīgi" - tam nav ekonomiskā pamata. Pirmkārt tādēļ, ka gandrīz viss jau ir nopērkams gatavs. No patērētāja viedokļa - kādēļ gaidīt mēnesi.. vairākus, kamēr kāds izstrādās, radīs, ja to var pasūtīt no ražotāja/izplatītāja un dabūt jau parīt?


 Man svarīgi ir tas, kas ES protu to dabūt gatavu paša spēkiem. Tā saucamā pašapliecināšanās. Ne visiem tā ir vajadzīga kādos priekšmetos/zinātnēs, citi izvēlas kādu piekaut un ar to lielīties vai arī piedzerties līdz ūkai un arī ar to plātīties. Itkā pats indivīds ir cēlis savu pašapziņu, ka redz es to varu, bet tu nē. Man laikam nav saprotama tādu jauniešo domāšana. Esmu savādnieks!  :: 




> Skolu programmmas tomēr ir pārlsogotas ar faktu zubrīšanu un par maz ir domāšanas attīstībai veltītu stundu.


 Tā kā pats mocos ar RTU pieveikšanu varu teikt, ka par profesiju mums māca ļoti maz. Lai gan pagaidām ir tikai 1. kurss, bet tomēr. Vajadzētu vismaz izsniegt kaut kādu plānu kas tiks mācīts. Pagaidām mocām obligātos vidusskolas priekšmetus.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nevajag nevienai varai plaši izglītotus cilvēkus. Visā Pasaulē vajag tikai patērētājus, kuri ir šauri specializējušies vienā amatā. Galvenais, lai cilvēks māk savu darbu un nedod Dievs vēl ko sajēdz, jo kā tad tādu cilvēku varēs pakļaut reklāmai. Ja cilvēks būs izglītots fizikā, kā tad tu viņam varēsi pārdot piemēram UFO elektriskos sildītājus, kurus tagad plaši reklamē, kā daudz efektīvākus par cita veida sildītājiem. Cilvēks ar elementārām fizikas zināšanām taču sapratīs, ka UFO ir tā pati vecā labā krievu laiku saulīte un visiem elektriskajiem sildītājiem ir pilnīgi vienāds lietderības koeficients. Viss bizness taču vējā. Tā pat, nav labi, ka cilvēks zin vēsturi. Tā bija krievu laikos, tā ir arī tagad. Kas tad notiks, ja pirms vēlēšanām izrādīsies, ka skolā vēsturē par deputāta kandidātu mācīts viens, bet vēlēšanu programā rakstīts pavisam kas cits. Ķīmiju jau arī nekādā gadījumā nedrīkst mācīt, jo citādi jau neviens neticēs, ka jaunais veļaspulveris(ar to pašu veco sastāvu) mazgā daudz labāk par veco u.t.t.

----------


## deivs001

Par vēsturi runājot, mums ar tēvu atšķiras mācītais. Vienam bija slikti vācieši, mums tagad krievi. Var teikt, ka valdība zombē sev vajadzīgus _muļķus_. Ir jau panākts, ka daudzi uzskata VISUS krievus par urlām un okupantiem utt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir jau tāda lieta kā body count, diezgan objektīvs radītājs.

Bet nu valstij jau jāiekārtojas tā, lai tas vidējai patērētajs demokrātiski nenobalso par lietam, kas traucē atttīstīties.

http://www.delfi.lv/news/national/polit ... d=20926747

labi, bet kur būs nožēla par izdarīto.

----------


## Epis

Es jau teicu ka ar to šauro specializāciju nevaig pārprast, tas bīj domāts apmēram tā ka piemēram Skolnieks grib uztaisīt Robotu Līnijsekotāju, un tagat zināšanas kas jāzin lai to dabūt gatavu:
1. Elektronika
2. Mikrokontrollieri, vai loģikaCPLD, fpga) alternatīva: kādu eksotisko čipu - ( FPOA,FPAA, un Top-1 inovāciju ECA-64  (Elemental Computing Array - ECA)  ::  )
3. programmēšana
4 Sensori (fototranzistori, acelerometri, utt.)

manā izpratnē šaura specializācija nozīmē to ka iemācās no elektronikas puses tikai tik cik vaig lai iedarbinātu Mikrokontrollieri, palaistu, pieregulētu fototranzistorus un citus sensorus, tālāk No mikrokontrollieriem izpētītu, iepazītos ar kādu vienu Mikreni (AVR) nevis visām pasaules mikrenēm un arhitektūrām super dziļā ļīmenī un no programmēšanas iemācītos ASM, vai C (nevis visas kodēšanas valodas) un strādāt ar AVR Studio 4 progu, lai varētu to mikreni ieprogrammēt, lūk to visu var iemācītes ļoti īsā laikā (moš 3-4 mēneši, vai ātrāk), bet paksataties kas notiek ja tagat mēģina mācītes VISU pa VISU tad 3 gadi jāmācās Elektronika, vēl 2-3 par Mikrokontrollieriem un to programmēšanu, kāda jēga 6 gadus tērēt mācītes, lai tikai uztaisītu vienu Līnijsekotāju ?  
Līnijsektoāja vietā var būt jebkāds cits objekts, mērķis, protams jo sarežītāks mērķis jo vairāk un plašāk ir jāspecializējās, jāmācās lai viņu realizētu, tas katram induviduāli. līdz ar to faktiski sanāk ka cilvēkam pašam jāiemācās iemācītes to ko viņam vaig nevis mācīties visu par visu bez nekāda mērķa.

Līdz ar to bez mērķa sanāk ka vispār nav nekāda jēga neko mācīties (izņemot pamatprasmes, Lasīt, rakstīt, vienkāršās matemātiskās darbības, kā +-/* un viss ar tādām zināšanām var uzreiz iet pa sētnieku,krāvēju,zemeņu lasītāju strādāt.


par to Kontaktdakšu:
 mana atbilde būt tāda kad lielāka diametra kājas ir tādēļ lai būtu llielāks savienojuma virsmas laukums, līdz ar to labāks kontakts, pamēģiniet iespraust vecos (šauros) kontaktus tādā palietotā jaunā (resno kāju) kontakt ligzdā jums ierīce nestrādās un iekšā dzirksteļos. 
PAr to Juadas pārvadi tad tas varētu neatbilst patiesībai, resnākam kontaktam jaudas pārvades lielums būs tāds pats ja tas kontakts ir taisīts no Trubas (tukš vidus) tad viņa spēja pārvadīt kādu elektrisko jaudu būs atkarīga no trubas šķērsgriezuma laukuma, kas starpcitu var būt Identisks vecajiem mazajiem kontaktiem tākā abi kontakti rezultātā būs spējīgi pārvadīt vienādu jaudu, bet resnam būs tikai labāks kontakts, dēļ lielākas kontaktvirsmas. lūk tā (uz ātro šito izdomāju  ::  )

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas, ka dazām skolām , kuras piedalās tajā Experimentā nav uz vietas neviena, kas no iepriekšējam kļūdām izdara secinājumus ne tikai pēc formālā principa - proti - ampērmetru nevar slēgt paralēli barošanas avotam, bet arī pēc būtības - mērparātu lietošanas un slēgumu tipi norada, ka to saprašanas līmeni no vietējiem pedagogiem dabūt nevar. Interesanti ir arī tas, ka viss kas jāzin par paralēlo slēgumu, virknes slēgumu un mēraparātu lietošanu ir uzrakstāms uz vienas lapas un iemācāms pāris nodarbībās.  Komiski ir tas, ka šis tēmas pat tiek uzskatītas apr baigo neinteresanto grūto teoriju.
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1573&start=360

Lidz ar to par riebīgo teoriju var pasludināt jebko.

pēdejais raidījums gan bija labāks, tik lielas kļūdas vairs netika pieļautas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Šodien pirms astoniem no rita LTV1 tika interveta kada dāma no ministrijas par ekšiem un izrādas, ka neviens eksaktais obligats nemaz nav!!!!

----------


## a_masiks

?????
A kas tad ir OBLIGĀTS? Ticības mācība, vai?

----------


## Raimonds1

""""Latviešu valoda, svešvaloda, pārejie, tie eksaktie, ir vairak izveles prieksmeti, nākošgad būs izmaiņas!!! un arī metematika būs obligatais centralizētais... ka obligātais būs matematika, to jau pirms vairakiem gadiem lēma valdība,    3 obligātie eksāmeni, 1 pēc skolas izveles, 1 pēc skolnieka izveles.... nebūs ieskaite informatikā """ aptuvens citats  -  Agrita Groza Izglītibas un eksamninācijas centra vadītāja

----------


## Epis

Par augstākās izglītības sistēmu:

Man baigi nepatīk tie iestāsanās noteikumi kas ir ejot pēc vidējās izglītības, uz augstāko attiecig, vaig būt tiem obligātajiem centralizētajiem eksāmeniem notiektos priekšmetos (matemātika, fziika,ķīmija, LV,svešvaloda,utt..), labi priekš tiek kas ir beiguši viduskolu viņi tos eksāmenus noliek (ko kurš tur izvēlās), bet ko darīt tiem kuri ir izdomājuši iegūt otru augstāko izglītību, vai tāpat pamācīties, piemēram par ķīmiju,fiziku, bioloģiju, un cilvēks tagat aiziet, grib iestāties bet nevar, jo nav kārtojis kādu no tiem eksāmeniem, tākā sanāk ka šī izglītības sistēma ir radīta tā ka ne visi kuri izdomā var izglītoties (vismaz saņemt dokumentu) protams lai izglītots skolu nemaz nevaig, bet dokumentu var dabūt tikai tajās iestādēs.
Tākā ja cilvēks ir izdomājis pārkvalificēties tad viņam ir maz iespēju.
Domāju ka daudzi arī ir tādi kas iet pēc viduskolas un nav kārtojuši kādu eksāmenu fizikā un dēļ tā nevar iestāties par Kādā eksaktā zinatnes kursā, lai gan tai pat laikā tie Eksaktie kursi ir pustikši, domāju ka uz šādiem pustikšiem kursiem vaidzētu atcelt, jebkādas barjeras lai cilvēki iet un mācās, protams ja izveidojās situācija ka gribētu ir vairāk nekā vietu, tad uzliek kādu barjeru, un atsijā labākos, bet ja trūkst ta kāda jēga barjerām? ir jāņem visi kas grib mācītes.
Es nēsu pret tiem centralizētajiem eksāmeniem, tā ir laba lieta, bet tam kādas atzīmes esi dabūjis eksāmenos, un kādus eksāmenus esi vispār kārtojis vaidzētu būt izšķirošai nozīmei tad ja ir jāiztur kāds konkurs uz kādu studīju programmu, (attiecīgi ja ir vairāk gribētāju mācīties nekā vietu), bet ja gribētāju ir maz tad vidzētu arī pieņemt tos kuri nav vispār kārtojuši nekādus eksāmenus, un vienkārši grib mācītes (aizpildīt tukšās vietas). Protams ja šāds kas nav kārtojis eksāmenus neko nerubī un ir nesekmīgs pēc pirmā pus gada mācībām tad lai met viņu ārā, jo nav jēga tālāk mācīt cilvēku kurš neko negrib, vai nerubī, bet ja gadās tāds kas kautko rubī tad lai mācās tālāk, es esu par to Lai iespēja tiktu dota visiem, tālāk vai cilvēks prastīs šo iespēju izmantot ir viņa paša rokās.

----------


## Velko

Epi, priekš tam ir iestājeksāmeni. Sanāk pēc atzīmēm - paņem uzreiz. Nesanāk? Kārto eksi. Šķiet, ka arī kādi sagatavošanas kursi tiem ir paredzēti.

Nu nav jēgas mācīt, piemēram, ķīmiju (augstskolas līmenī), ja jaunizceptajam studentam nav pat sajēgas kā reakcijas vienādojumu uzrakstīt. Tad tāpat izkritīs pēc pirmās sesijas. Bet mācīt arī vienu semestri prasa resursus. Jāizmanto lielākas auditorijas, utt. (kuras varētu tajā laikā tikt izmantotas piem. 2 kursa mācīšanai).

----------


## a_masiks

> Es nēsu pret tiem centralizētajiem eksāmeniem, tā ir laba lieta, bet tam kādas atzīmes esi dabūjis eksāmenos, un kādus eksāmenus esi vispār kārtojis vaidzētu būt izšķirošai nozīmei tad ja ir jāiztur kāds konkurs uz kādu studīju programmu, (attiecīgi ja ir vairāk gribētāju mācīties nekā vietu), bet ja gribētāju ir maz tad vidzētu arī pieņemt tos kuri nav vispār kārtojuši nekādus eksāmenus, un vienkārši grib mācītes (aizpildīt tukšās vietas).


 Mhm... piemēram kādam santehniķim ienāk spoža ideja - mācīties par smadzeņu mikroķirurgu. Ij konkurss nav liels, ij eksāmenus nevajag kārtot. 
PS -  moš tu pac pietāda specālista ārstējies? Pareklamē, var būt ka te vēl kādam ievajagās...

----------


## zzz

> Tākā ja cilvēks ir izdomājis pārkvalificēties tad viņam ir maz iespēju.


 Maz iespeeju ir ja cilveekam galvaa zaagju skaidas.

Nu pirmkaart biedriishiem tipa epis jau nekaadas augstskolas nafig nav vajadziigas, shis taapat visu ko vajag "iemaacaas"  pa aatro pats (jaunie "izgudrojumi"  termodinamikaa un naakotnes paredzeeshanaa tam par spilgtu piemeeru)

Otrkaart, skolinjaa no fizicinjas/matemaatikas izvairiijies a veelaak sagribeejaas uz augstskolinju? Nav jau gals klaat taapeec, pieregjistreejies ISECaa un nokaarto vinjus kopaa ar skolniecinjiem.

Treshkaart, epi tu pats labaak gan i nemaz necieree uz ekzaktajaam augstskolinjaam. Tas shiten forumaa tu vari hihi un haha rakstiit idiotismu paladzinjus, ekzakto ziniibu programmaas tu ar taadiem buusi vienkaarshi nesekmiigs.

----------


## Epis

Manā gadījumā es gribētu lai ir tā ka Es aizeju uz kādu iestādi kautvai to pašu ISEC izvēlos tur kādu programmu un piemeram izvēlso tur elektroniķis speciālitāti, man iedod kaudzi ar eksāmeniem es viņus visus aizpildu un ja esu sekmīgs man izsniedz DIPLOMU  ::   ja vaig kautko uzloēju, lai pierādītu ka es patiešām kautko jēdzu no elektronikas.

Es domāju ka pie šādas sistēmas es varētu pāris mēnešu laikā tikt pie diploma mierīgi  ::  palasītu bisķi to Latviešu teminaloģiju un aizietu tā lieta  ::  

Ja kas internetā var šādā veidā tikt pie tādiem Profesionāliem Akreditētiem diplomiem, ka maz neliekās vienkārši nokārtojot eksāmenu onlainā Protams par attiecīgu samaksu, process ilgast no 5-7dienām, tākā Tas būtu tikai normāli ja kāda Latvijas universitāte, bišķi iemodernizētos un ļautu man tā vienkarši pieteikties un nokārtos visus pārbaudes darbus, un dabūt papīrus pāris dienās  ::  

šeit intreresei MODERNĀS kolēdžas un iestādes kas caur internetu dala diplomus  ::  
http://www.accredited-online-colleges.c ... /index.asp

ja kas Cenas tur ir tīri Demokrātiskas, par 200-300$ var dabūt profesionālo augstāko un ja grib par 500$ Profesora diplomu, salīdzinot kāda vella pēc man jāmaksā LU, vai RTK gadā virs 1000LS (ja mācās 2-3 gadus tad aiziet līdz 3000Ls + Transports,puzdienas un citi izdevumi +laiks, ja es varu par 200$ dabūt diplomu neizejo no mājas !  :: .

Un atkal šāda Lētā diploma iegūšana ir piejama tikai tiem kas zin, mācās ANGĻU valodā (kā es).

Vienīgi cik populāri, prestiži ir Latvijā šādu ārzemju diplomi ??  ja tie skaitās augstā vērtē, un statusā tad man vienu tādu vaidzētu  ::  

Es domāju ka Latvijas izglītības sistēmai ir nopietni jāpadomā par MOdernizāciju, lai cilvēks varētu dabūt Diplomu, pa 100-150Ls mācoties patstāvīgi, nevis kāst ārā no tautas 2000-3000Ls par studījām, ja būtu tāda izvēle es domāju ka liela daļa mācītos patstāvīgi.

----------


## Vinchi

Diplomus dažu mēnešu laikā neviens EPI tev nedos savādāk jau apstātos augstskolu bizness.

Eksakto zinību teicamnieki ir ļoti interesanti cilvēki, viņi iemācās visu kas ir nepieciešams lai noliktu teicami eksāmenu, bet no tā ko iemācījušies paši nezina kur to izmanto un pielieto. Ja nav pielietojuma zināšanas arī ātri aizmirstās.

Liels idiotisms ir tas ka piemēram LU mācību materiāliem kas ir internetā navar piekļūt ja nēsi LU students!

----------


## Epis

Par Latviju man vis viss ir skaidrs, ka te no studentiem Dīrā 10 ādas, tādēļ es arī negribu nekur iet mācītes maksāt tik šausmīgu naudu, jo tepat kaimiņos Anglijā, ASV un citur ir Akreditētas universitātes, kurās ja esi speciālsts savā nozarē vari dabūt Diplomu, par Saprātīgu cenu 300$ tikai 133Ls   :: , es protams nezinu kā notiek tā Onlain Eksāmenu likšana, bet ja vaig es varu arī kompim piesleģt Web kameru un kautvai uztaisīt Video konferenci, lai skatās kā es pildu tos eksāmenus un  protams nekrāpjos, kā nekā mes tač dzīvojam 21 gadsimtā.
Man liekās (nēsu vēl izpētījis) ka tajos diplomos nav nekur minēts ka es esu licis eksāmenus caur internetu, tākā tas ir tādas pašas kvalitātes itkā es būtu tur mācījies  :: .

+ tur droši vien būs arī mikroshēmu (embaded programmer) Diplomi  :: , nu un moš arī FPGA programmera diploms  ::   neko šādu LV nevar iemācīties, būs jāpapēta (jāpagogole) kuras ir vis krutākās no tām universitātēm Elektroniķu, programmeru aprindās  ::  

itkā jau tiek kas mācās ārzemēs pie mums ir lielā cieņā  :: 

Reāli jau to diplomu vaig tādēļ lai varētu draugiem, radiem parādīt, savādāk ir tā ka es saku ka kautk varu, bet šie netic kamēr nav papīra.

----------


## Velko

> Reāli jau to diplomu vaig tādēļ lai varētu draugiem, radiem parādīt, savādāk ir tā ka es saku ka kautk varu, bet šie netic kamēr nav papīra.


 Izskatās, ka draugi un radi ir tādās pašās domās, kā šī foruma "iemītnieki". Diez vai diploms palīdzēs. Pārliecinošāka būs kāda strādājoša, pabeigta iekārta.

Ja par FPGA programmeri - kolēģis rādīja savu izvēles priekšmetu sarakstu. Tur kā reiz bija iekšā loģikas programmēšana (aprakstā pat FPGA pieminēta). Nezinu gan vai viņš to izvēlējās. Tā ka nesaki, ka nevar LV apgūt.

----------


## a_masiks

Nu, ja te viens kadrs mācītos ne tikai angļu valodu, bet arī savu dzimto valodu būtu mācījies... tad zinātu ka sen, kopš laikiem kad vēl elektrību neizmantoja, bija pieejama "Mācīšanās Neklātienē".  Tas ir tieši tas, ko personāžs tik ļoti vēlas. Tikai maza nianse - neklātienē nevis noliek 1 eksāmenu un dabū diplomu, bet pilda visus kontroldarbus, visas ieskaites, moška pat visus laboratorijas darbus, visus eksāmenus, aizstāv diplomdarbu un tikai tad iegūst diplomu. Maz ticams ka kadrs var dienas laikā sekmīgi nokārtot 1 eksāmenu jau savā iegūtajā specialitāte, nemaz nerunājot par pilna mācību kursa visiem eksāmeniem 5 dienu laikā.
Ja kas - neklātienē mācās 2 vai 3 gadus ilgāk nekā klātienē. It kā augsskolu beigušajam to vajadzētu zināt.... taču... šoreiz nebrīnos...
Nja.... šeit ir redzama plaisa starp naivām fantāzijām par zināšanām un pašām zināšanām, plaisa starp darbu un haltūru.

http://www.stalgenesskola.lv/index.php? ... 2&Itemid=1

http://www.internet-uni.lv/izm/chapters/main_1_1.html

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir doma dibināt nevalstisku organizāciju, kas šos jautājumus aktualizē un neļauj ierēdņiem gadu no gada stāstit, ka viss notiek un ari sabiedribai gulēt uz aktierīšu un politologu nākotnes paredzējumu lauriem.

Problēmas . 
1. Zems eksakto priekšmetu prestižs, maz mācās, nav pedagogu, slikta -  pārblīveta ar faktiem mācibu literatura.
2. Zema tehnisko un zinatnisko argumentu validitāte ( svars, ietekme) sabiedriskajā diskusiju telpā.
3. Nav pieejama nekāda 1995. gada kļūdas analīze.
4. Muļķīgas kļūdas ilgtermiņa lēmumos izglītībā, ekonomikā un pārvaldē.

Risinājumi.
1. Jautājumu aktualizēšana visos iespējamos veidos.
2. Mācību metodisko materiālu pirkšana, tulkošana, veidošana.
3. Problēmu analīzes, risinājumu un sabiedrisko diskusiju veidošana.
4. Sadarbība ar skolām, studentiem un augstskolu mācībspēkiem.

Jūsu ieteikumi?

----------


## zzz

raimondinj tev tak jau tika ieteikta organizaacija

http://tautas-varas-partija.blogiem.lv/

ruki v nogi un piesakies vinjiem par izgliitiibas un energjeetikas lietu kaartotaaju.

Jeb tev par katru zinju gribaas par VADONI personiskajaa partijaa?  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> jo tepat kaimiņos Anglijā, ASV un citur ir Akreditētas universitātes, kurās ja esi *speciālsts* savā nozarē vari dabūt Diplomu


 Dooh! (iesit ar plaukstu pa pieri) Jeebal! I Tu domā, ka pēc tām šausmām ar maketenēm, taviem puspabeigtajiem (arī puspabeigts tomēr nav tas īstais vārds) FPGA projektiem un murgainām idejām, Tu skaities speciālists?   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

latvietis latvietim latvietis  :: 

Es tomēr gribētu par tām problēmam parunāt. Bija tā - sēžu es vilcienā un blakus kāds mācas par tranzistoriem - nu pašus paamtus, p/n pāreja un tā. Sakām runat, izradās, mācās 1 kursā Tehniskaja univeristātē. Sakam apspriest tiasngriezu, diodes un izradas, ka te nav to zinašanu, lai gan notiek tranzistora uzbūves mācīšanās. Tāpat nav nekādu iemaņu nekā konstruēšanā. Interesantakais bija tas, ka visādi tur maiņstravas, virknes slēgumu utt principi tika diezgan ātri uztverti, tā kā intelekta instrumentālas funkcijas tvert eksaktos priekšmetus bija OK. Tātad, Latvija realitāte ir desmitiem, varbūt simtiem studentu, kuriem ir negatīvs 5 gadu handikaps .

----------


## zzz

> latvietis latvietim latvietis


 Tolstij lisomu nje tovarisch jeb raimondinsh ar poohu sadarboties v upor neveelaas? Partiju kaut mazinju bet vajag saveejo!!! ko VADIIT un VADONJOT!!!!  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā ja, resns es ari esmu  ::

----------


## zzz

Sakaamvaardi nav iisti paredzeeti uztvershanai burtiski, liidz ar to raimondinja lieliishanaas ar savu resnumu nafig nevienu neinteresee.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu bet tad jau kā galvenā problēma eksaktās izglītibas neesamība dažās skolās netiek atzīta? vai tomēr tiek?

----------


## zzz

Vai raimondinsh taa arii tik vien turpinaas pa tuksho bazaareet pa forumiem vai tomeer aizvilksies uz TVP un tur pameegjinaas praktiski ko dariit tajos jautaajumos par kuriem vinjam tik ljoti patiik parunaat?

----------


## Raimonds1

Pēdeja Experimentā uz jautajumu, cik tad dažādu atomu ira, , no atbildēm ap 100, ap 1000 un ap 10 000, divas komandas , protams, izvēlejās lielākos ciparus. Kā vispār var ko mācīt, ja nezina šo!!!!! EDIT! Sorry, miljonu un 10 ooo izveeleejaas


Te praktisks palīgs shēmu slēgšanā - ja reiz detaļai shēmā ir 2 izvadi, tad pie tiem arī ir jāslēdz!

----------


## Raimonds1

Paslaik iet tas Experiments.

----------


## Epis

Tu runā par to LTV raidījumu ?? 

Es tā padomāju ka lai kautko sasniegtu,mainītu tajā mūsu LV politikā arī izglītības sistēmā ir jāizstrādā tāda kā sav Ideoloģija un tad jāiet un viņa jāizplata, un ja idejas ir patiešām labas un cilvēkiem patiks tad rezultāts beigās būs tāds ka tās visas idejas tiks realizētas dzīvē, piemēram tagat pēdējā laikā par rūpniecību itin bieži sāk runāt masu mēdijos un izglītotu cilvēku nepieciešamību kas varētu tajās rūpnīcās strādāt,(arī izgudrot lai būtu ko ražot) un ja šīs runas pieņems spēku tad cilvēki arī sāks domāt par to un kā zināms no domāšanas izriet kautkāda konkrēta rīcība, un jaunieši tās idejas arī visas uztvers un jau šī gada septembrī visās mācību iestādēs kur māca eksaktos priekšmetus būs pilnas ar studentiem.

Domāju ka savs ieguldījums tās popularitātes kāpināšanā arī ir šim forumam, jo nu te jau itin bieži tiek apspiests tas ka vaig kautko darīt lietas labā, un netiešā veidā tā informācija nonāk līdz dzirdīgām ausīm un idejas sāk realizēties, + šitas laiks latvijā ir ļoti labvēlīgs šādām pārmaiņām, jo kā redzams NI nozare atdziest un vaig steidzīgi kādu jaunu spēcīgu nozari kura būtu LV ekonomikas lokmotīve un tad Elektronika,roboti tie ir vieni no virzieniem kur meklēt šo izaugsmi.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Par to pašu. Labākie 3 finālisti - Latvijas konkursanti 3 nedēļas pēc kārtas pieļauj viena veida kļūdas un uz vietas nav kas apskaidro. Tas visticamāk nozīmē, ka tie 2-5 klases talanti neko nekonstruēs, neinovēs un neražos. Shēma vienkārša:

3 no 3 iebrauca auzās ar šādu shēmu

----------


## Raimonds1

Šogad arī būs tas Experiments.

Pie viena - atradu šitādu ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UIJqNnjLbU

----------


## Delfins

Epi, bērniņ, IKP un ražošana neiet pagrīdē, tikai tāpec ka kāds kaut ko neražo... simtiem faktoru, kas to ietekmē.

----------


## Epis

> Epi, bērniņ, IKP un ražošana neiet pagrīdē, tikai tāpec ka kāds kaut ko neražo... simtiem faktoru, kas to ietekmē.


 kādi faktori ? nosauc pāris svarīgākos ? 

Es nesen noskatījos to raidījumu par ventspils tehnoloģisko parku, un tur kā lielāko problēmu ātrākai atīstības bremzēšanai minēja speciālistu trūkumu.

un ja tas tā ir tad pēc cik gadiem Latvijā var sagaidīt tādu uz nopietniem, stabiliem pamatiem pamatotu izaugsmi ?

----------


## Raimonds1

atkārtojums tagad 12.30 LTV7
Katru pirmdienu no 10. marta līdz 2. jūnijam plkst. 16.50 LTV7 komandu sacensības, kuru atkārtojumi notiks svētdienās. īpaši izveidota mājaslapa http://www.experiments.lv.

----------


## Raimonds1

2009.gada konkurss noslēdzies.
1.vieta - Jēkabpils valsts ģimnāzijas komanda "" Turbīnas ""
2.vieta - Ropažu vidusskolas komanda ""Elektroni""
3.vieta - Auces vidusskolas komanda  ""Voltiņi""

Visa konkursa gaitā šogad bija daudz mazāk kļūdu, voltmerus un apmērmetrus slēdza pareizi, parādījās dažas tendences - Rīgas skolu trijniekā nav un uzvarētaju komandu mācīja diezgan cienījama vecuma skolotājs. Pašlaik iet atkārtojums. Raidījumu ieraksti experiments mājas lapā.

----------


## Delfins

Arī skatījos, bet tas raidījums vairāk tā kā šovs.. daudz teorijas un vēstures - es jau neko, cienu vēsturi, bet nu varēju būt vairāk praktiskās un sarežģītākas daļas. Tas ko viņi darīja tāds nieks vien ir.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu tomēr atslēgt ierīci no strāvas pirms mainīt lampu vai dzēst, skatīties lampai, cik liela jauda paredzēta skrūvēt, slēgt paralēlos un virknes slēgumus ar reostatu vienā shemā, rēķināt saražoto enerģiju un visa experimenta gaitā gandrīz vienmēr pareizi ieslēgt voltmetru un ampērmetru ir liels progress, salīdzinot ar pagājuso gadu. Piekrītu, ka šova, līdzjuteju uzmundrinajumu un stāstāmo gabalu varētu būt vēl mazāk, bet varbūt tas kaut kā piesaista interesi.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.isec.gov.lv/eksameni/info.shtml  xcikliek eksaam
http://isec.gov.lv/eksameni/uzdevumi.shtml
http://isec.gov.lv/eksameni/uzdevumi/20 ... l_2009.pdf

laikam enerģētika un elektronika nav prioritātes.

----------


## juris90

> http://www.isec.gov.lv/eksameni/info.shtml  xcikliek eksaam
> http://isec.gov.lv/eksameni/uzdevumi.shtml
> http://isec.gov.lv/eksameni/uzdevumi/20 ... l_2009.pdf
> 
> laikam enerģētika un elektronika nav prioritātes.


 liku es ari eksamenu fizika bija isteniba gruts, cereju uz elektribu ka bus vairak, bet nefiga nebija, par atsvariem un staru gaitu lecas gandriz neko neizpildiju. 1daļa gan bija tiraka haļava, izpildiju vesa miera.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

nu ko ta, lādiņi telpas punktā tak arī elektriba   :: 

Vispār jau tas ir tipisks piemērs, kad aktuālais pasaulē nekādi neietekmē izglītības saturu. Un aktuālais noteikti ir enerģētika.

----------


## Epis

nu nav nav mums valstī ar to izglītību kautkas kārtībā, jo tehiski ir tik daudz cilvēku ar augstākām,izglītībām, bet tauta ir padumja, nav spjīga neko inovatīvu sarežot (šis tas ir bet stipri pa maz), viss ko var ir saskatīties reklāmas un to ietekmē paņemt kredītu un piķi notrallināt, un pēctam apvainoties ka dzīve tik slikta un Emigrēt uz kādu bagātāku kaimiņvalsti, kur darot kādu melno darbu var saņemt vairāk piķi, principā sanāk ka Latvija ražo ārzemniekiem melnstrādniekus ar augstāko izglītību  ::  
vai ta tas ir normāli ? 
tākā sistēmā ir ļoti lieli defekti un daudz greizo spoguļi (puspatiesības,melu), laigan daudzi vaino Kalvīti pie visām ķibelēm, bet kredītus jau viņš nespieda cilvēkiem ņemt, bet aizliegt arī neaizliedza, principā ja aizliegtu ņemt kredītus cilvēkiem ta tā jau vairs nebūtu nekāda demokrātija, līdz ar to man sāk likties ka demokrātija ir domāta priekš gudras, domāt spējīgas tautas, bet autoritārais režīms prikš pamuļķiem, kas paši neko nevar izlemt un kuriem vaig lai kāds pasaka priekšā ko šogad visi lai dara, proti vai ņemt kredītu vai neņemt un tad kā valdnieks saka tā visi dara, un ja sanāk kādi sūdi Ekonomiskā krīze, tad valdnieka galva ripos, bet demokrātījā atbildīgs izradās ka nav ne viens, un jāvaino pašiem sevi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā, un par to uztraucas autsaideri, nevis LEBIC , Enerģētiķu biedrība,  Siltuma, gāzes un ūdens tehnoloģijas inženieru savienība.

----------


## juris90

viss bus ok sanjemšu 17 julija atestatu par 12 klases beigšanu uz iešu macities uz enerģētikas inženieri
P.S. izmacišos un varešu ari gudri dirst par siltumsukņiem un lietderibas koeficientiem   ::

----------


## Vikings

Nē, Juri, labāk nevajag. Te jau tā tādu [muldētāju] ir pietiekami, LOL.

----------


## juris90

> Nē, Juri, labāk nevajag. Te jau tā tādu [muldētāju] ir pietiekami, LOL.


 man patik šis teiciens ''par daudz nekad nevar būt"   ::  vari viking vel neuztraukties vel 4 gadi jamacas

----------


## Raimonds1

var arī negudri   :: 

biju viena tusā, kur vides zinību topošie speci pamanījās sastrīdēties par ogļu ( gandrīz tīrs C) un dabasgāzes - metāna ( ch4) oglekļa bilanci  :: 

Īsta kosmosa zinātne 
c + o2 = co2
ch4 + 2o2 = co2 + 2h2o

----------


## Vikings

> Nē, Juri, labāk nevajag. Te jau tā tādu [muldētāju] ir pietiekami, LOL.
> 
> 
>  man patik šis teiciens ''par daudz nekad nevar būt"   vari viking vel neuztraukties vel 4 gadi jamacas


 Es vienkārši ironizēju.  ::

----------


## juris90

> Nē, Juri, labāk nevajag. Te jau tā tādu [muldētāju] ir pietiekami, LOL.
> 
> 
>  man patik šis teiciens ''par daudz nekad nevar būt"   vari viking vel neuztraukties vel 4 gadi jamacas
> 
> 
>  Es vienkārši ironizēju.


 es jau saprotu to jau es sen izlēmu taka mani neaptures nekas vienigi jacerka tikšu budžetā, ja nē tad 1338ls gadā

----------


## Raimonds1

Pozitīvas lietas notiek
https://ortus.rtu.lv/AMLogin/
lietotāja vārdus: skolnieks.demo un parole: MansOrtus.                     

Gatavošanās eksāmeniem!

----------

